# Thanks to the guy who warned me of the sheriff at the stop sign



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

The sheriff/CHP was up to his old trick again on Canada road at the first stop sign going north out of Woodside. 

Before I got there, someone going the opposite direction yelled "cop." Thanks mate.

I always stop, but I never put my foot down (I did today of course). I don't think the vehicle code requires cyclists to put their foot down any more than drivers have to put their foot on the road but I don't want to test each sheriff's opinion on the matter.

There should be a universal hand signal for "cop at the stop sign." :cornut:


----------



## Bay Area User (Oct 9, 2010)

There is. You tap your helmet. 
Thats the code for "cops" for motorcyclist. we should adopt it =)


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

Excellent, tap of the helmet it is. A hand signal is better than yelling across the road. That tends to spook people.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Good for you. Refreshing to read a story with a good ending around here.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I can trackstand my motorcycle for 2-3 seconds.. is that a legal stop? 

I always tap my helmet to passing motorcycles but most have no clue what I'm doing.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

tap helmet. check.


----------

